# More photos of Phrag Kelly Nash



## ohio-guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Ihave bloomed out 4 of these now and they are uniformly very pretty, a nice bright pink, holding 2 blooms open on one plant for several days.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 19, 2007)

they are fairly similar looking to Cape Sunset.


----------



## Candace (Jul 19, 2007)

Very pretty bubblegum pink!


----------



## toddybear (Jul 20, 2007)

Stunning flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 20, 2007)

I really like that. What are the parents?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2007)

parvi_17 said:


> I really like that. What are the parents?



Eric Young x fischeri.
I'm so glad you posted - I have a few plants & have never found any pics!
It is similar to Cape Sunset!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2007)

The awarded one I posted from the 2007 GNYOS show really had a vibrant color.


----------



## e-spice (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow - that is really pretty.

e-spice


----------

